

Internet anemia in Australia - gaelian
http://blog.binarybalance.com.au/2012/05/12/internet-anemia-in-australia

======
arrgeebee
Internet plans in Australia are pretty bad. I've found Telstra to be reliable
until recently. I live in Melbourne and the quality of service has been
degrading for some time now, especially in the CBD. However, I was recently in
a small town and the quality was excellent. Depends on where you live. And one
more thing, I've tried Optus and Vodafone - they have both been equally bad. I
am stuck with Telstra because of a plan now :).

~~~
gaelian
It does seem that if you're looking for the best coverage in regional areas,
Telstra is pretty much the only show in town. But regional isn't that
important to me and I've been traumatised by Telstra in the past so just want
nothing to do with them anymore. :)

Optus 3G coverage can be pretty crappy for my particular circumstances, but 3G
is more or less available where I most often need it, so I have no major
complaints.

